# Buddhism and buddhist quotes on beauty



## KA1024 (Jan 13, 2013)

I am a Christian, but my main character is Buddhist. I have tried to convert her ... she just won't have it 

She isn't very devout herself, but, she is from a Buddhist village so it is important I have a general knowlege. My problem is, Buddhism seems very complicated to grasp and just like Christianity I am sure there are so many different types of Buddhists. (EX- Christianity - there are those crazy southern baptists who have poisenous snakes in church, or there are casual churches where the pastors are just the guys next door wearing jeans with modern bands) Anyone know of any very simple, easy to understand Buddhist websites that are clear and to the point and easy to understand?

Also looking for Buddhist quotes on beauty.


----------

